# Shoebox scan



## Wes Powell (May 26, 2011)

Been waiting to shoot the rest of a roll of 120 in my camera for a while now before I send off a few rolls for scanning. My impatient self decided to try the diy method of scanning film using a shoebox setup. Worked pretty well and gave it a unique look. Good method to hold me over before getting them properly scanned.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 6, 2011)

cool border


----------



## Derrel (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd love to read a bit about this shoebox method of yours. Could you grace us with a few paragraphs on how it's done? Maybe post a pic of your setup?


----------



## Wes Powell (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the setup that I used. I followed their examples.....

If you don´t have a film scanner then DiY | More than Photography


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, okay. Thanks. That wasn't quite what I thought it would be.


----------



## Liana (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks..for sharing...


----------



## Boogeyman (Oct 27, 2011)

i dont have an expensive digital cam at my disposal (just my girlfriends digital point and shoot) but i cant wait to give this a try! thanks for sharing


----------

